# Getting a new comp, have around 1,500... Is this nice?



## Spi1lz

Is this decent for $1,550???

Specifications:
Case: Digital Storm Twister Series (Highly Recommended) (Black Edition)
Power Supply: CoolMax 550W CX550B (Silent)
Processor: AMD Athlon X2 3800+ Dual-Core (1 MB Cache) w/HyperTransport Technology
Motherboard: Asus A8N-SLI (Chipset: nForce4 SLI) (1GB Lan / 10 USB / 2 Firewire)
Memory: 2GB Kingston at 400MHz (2x 1GB Dual Channel)
Floppy / Media: Sony 1.44MB Floppy (Black Edition)
Hard Drive 1: Western Digital 250GB SATA II (7200 RPM) (16MB Cache)
Optical Drive 1: Sony 52X32X52 CD-R/RW (Black Edition) (Includes Nero Burning Software!)
Optical Drive 2: Sony 16X DVD-ROM (Black Edition) (Includes Power DVD Software!)
Network Card: Motherboard High Speed Network Port (Supports High-Speed Cable and DSL)
Video Card: nVIDIA GeForce 7900GT 256MB (By: XFX) (PCI-Express)
Sound Card: Motherboard Multi-Channel High Definition Audio (Up to 5.1 Channel)
Cooling: Air Cooling (Certified Digital Storm Heat-sink and Fan (Stage 1 Cooling)
Case Lighting: Blizzard Internal Lighting (Blue Edition) (Cold Cathode Tubes)
User Manual: FREE! Personalized Elite Digital Storm Binder (Paperwork / Benchmarks / CDs / Manuals)
Windows OS: Microsoft Windows XP Home with Service Pack 2
Restore Kit: FREE! Digital Storm Restore DVD Recovery Kit
Keyboard: Microsoft Multimedia Keyboard & Optical Wheel Mouse 2.0 (Black Edition)
Warranty: 2 Year Platinum Care Parts & Labor Warranty
Support: Lifetime Toll-Free Platinum Care Technical Support


And as far as a monitor, will grab a 20" off of ebay or something for like 300-400 bucks...


----------



## ahajv4life

do you use a 1.4" floppy anymore?


----------



## Spi1lz

heh... It's -7 bucks if I choose not to get it... might as well have it... Could come in handy, someday? heh


----------



## Geoff

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> heh... It's -7 bucks if I choose not to get it... might as well have it... Could come in handy, someday? heh


Yes, like if you need to flash your BIOS.  Since some mobo's can only be flashed with a floppy disc.

That setup looks very good.


----------



## Spi1lz

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> Yes, like if you need to flash your BIOS.  Since some mobo's can only be flashed with a floppy disc.
> 
> That setup looks very good.


Is it good for 1550?


----------



## 34erd

You building it?


----------



## Spi1lz

34erd said:
			
		

> You building it?


Nahhh, through Digitalstormonline.com...


----------



## Spi1lz

Figured I would get it built professionally so I dont screw something up, plus I get a beautiful warranty...


----------



## Dr Studly

heh, man if you want to get something WAY better than that... build it... professional builds are not better (in the case if you built it would tear the computer to shreds, if u get these parts and build)
if you are nervous about not knowing how to build read this and also the motherboard manual will have picture by picture instructions... and you can't mess anything up by forcing stuff because everything only goes in one way...

if you want a WAY better machine for the money then get these parts and assemble them:


 Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ 2.2GHz w/ 1GHz HT Socket 939 Dual Core Processor - $458
Motherboard: ASUS A8N5X ATX AMD Motherboard - $75
RAM: G.SKILL Extreme Series 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR500 - $160
Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon X1800XT 512MB - $320
Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS - $75
Harddrive: Western Digital Caviar SE 250GB 3.5" SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive  - $90
Optical Drive: NEC 16X DVD±R DVD Burner Black - $38
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home With SP2 - $90
Case:ASPIRE X-CRUISE -BK Black Computer Case With Side Panel Window  (Comes with fans) - $54
Power Supply: Rosewill RP550-2 550W Power Supply - $50
Keyboard & Mouse: Logitech Internet Pro Desktop Black Wired Keyboard - $18
$1458

(the Ram is DDR500 but it will underclock to DDR400 to work with the mobo...)


so that computer would be a major beast feast compared to the other one you were thinking of buying


----------



## Spi1lz

Capable of playing Doom 3 top quality?


----------



## Dr Studly

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> Capable of playing Doom 3 top quality?


yes, with ease


----------



## 34erd

I would change the processor to a 4200+ and upgrade the video card.


----------



## Spi1lz

So, is this completely ALL I would need? Should I change anything?

I have an XP CD here, so no need to buy it.

The guy said above the PCU will need to be clocked to work with my mobo... How and the hell am I going to be capable of doing that? heh




Shopping Cart

CD/DVD Burners (RW Drives)
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	NEC 16X DVD±R DVD Burner Black IDE/ATAPI Model ND-3550A - OEM
	$37.99 	  	$37.99

ATX Computer Cases
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	ASPIRE X-CRUISE -BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
	$69.00 	-$5.00 Instant
  	$64.00

Internal Hard Drives
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
	$89.00 	  	$89.00

AMD-compatible Motherboards
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	ASUS A8N5X Socket 939 NVIDIA nForce4 ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail
	$74.99 	  	$74.99

Video Cards
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	SAPPHIRE 100134 Radeon X1800XT 512MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card - OEM
	$319.00 	  	$319.00

Sound Cards
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	Creative Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS SB0350 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card - OEM
	$75.00 	  	$75.00

Power Supplies
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	Rosewill RP550-2 ATX 2.01 550W Power Supply - Retail
	$64.99 	  	$64.99

Keyboards
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	Sunbeam Multimedia Green Illuminated EL-KB-09-BKGN Black PS/2 Keyboard - Retail
	$17.99 	-$2.00 Instant
  	$15.99

Mouse
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	Sunbeam FireLine Optical Mouse MS-2011-BK-BL Black 3 Buttons 1x Wheel USB Optical Mouse w/Blue Light - Retail
	$8.99 	-$2.00 Instant
  	$6.99

Memory - System
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	G.SKILL Extreme Series 2GB (2 x 1GB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 500 (PC 4000) Unbuffered Dual Channel Kit System Memory Model F1-4000USU2-2GBHZ - Retail
	$192.00 	-$35.00 Instant
  	$157.00

Processors
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price
1 	AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ Toledo 1GHz HT Socket 939 Dual Core Processor Model ADA4400CDBOX - Retail
	$458.00 	  	$458.00


  	Subtotal: 	$1,362.95
  	What's this? Tax: 	$98.81
Shipping: 	$46.22
Total: 	$1,507.98


----------



## Spi1lz

34erd said:
			
		

> I would change the processor to a 4200+ and upgrade the video card.


Be more specific...?


----------



## 34erd

The 4200+ is clocked the same as the 4400+, it just has double the cache.  In gaming that isnt really important, instead get a better video card with the money saved from a cheaper processor.


----------



## Spi1lz

34erd said:
			
		

> The 4200+ is clocked the same as the 4400+, it just has double the cache.  In gaming that isnt really important, instead get a better video card with the money saved from a cheaper processor.


What video card?


----------



## ceewi1

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> What video card?


An X1900XT would be a good choice.


----------



## Spi1lz

ceewi1 said:
			
		

> An X1900XT would be a good choice.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.asp?DEPA=0&type=&description=X1900XT&Submit=ENE&Ntk=all&N=0&minPrice=&maxPrice=&Go.x=25&Go.y=27

Which one?


----------



## Dr Studly

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> What video card?


he is saying get this processor instead
and then get this video card... and if you can spare $50 then u should get this video card...


----------



## Spi1lz

Encore4More said:
			
		

> he is saying get this processor instead
> and then get this video card... and if you can spare $50 then u should get this video card...


With that is comes out to $1,527.42....

Do I need a cpu fan, or anything else for this thing to run?


----------



## ceewi1

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> Which one?


The cheapest.  This is a good option: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102004 (it's the retail version of the one Encore's suggesting, but is actually cheaper once you count the rebate).



> and if you can spare $50 then u should get this video card...


Not worth the extra money, IMO.


----------



## Spi1lz

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824021045

that a legit LCD monitor?

And will this be 100% what is needed for the comp to run? As in what was listed earlier... with the video card change...


----------



## Spi1lz

??? anyone ???


----------



## 34erd

The monitor looks fine, but its a widescreen.  That is 100% what you need to run the computer, you can always change around peripherals (keyboard, mouse, etc.) if you want.  Also consider Praetors $1500 gaming steup in computer specs 101.


----------



## flush01

i would get nvidia geforce car if it was me..


----------



## flush01

btw you dont need 500$ video card to run games, i think its a waist... i got geforce 6800 and it runs everything on full with athlon x2 4400 cpu...  i would get this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130281 and call it a day


----------



## 34erd

First off, no need to double post, there's and edit button for a reason.  Second: A. The extra cache of the 4400+ makes little if no difference in gaming and is not worth the price premium, and B. The X1900XT will outperform a 7900GT and the total cost wont be any more if you stick with a 4200+.


----------



## flush01

34erd said:
			
		

> First off, no need to double post, there's and edit button for a reason.  Second: A. The extra cache of the 4400+ makes little if no difference in gaming and is not worth the price premium, and B. The X1900XT will outperform a 7900GT and the total cost wont be any more if you stick with a 4200+.


there's edit button ? wow you so smart ... NOT 

maybe he will do more then gaming, how do you know... sure it will outperform in games, but your eyes will not see any difference... but you will see the difference when you do some heavy work on your cpu


----------



## Geoff

flush01 said:
			
		

> there's edit button ? wow you so smart ... NOT
> 
> maybe he will do more then gaming, how do you know... sure it will outperform in games, but your eyes will not see any difference... but you will see the difference when you do some heavy work on your cpu


If you think your so smart, then why didnt you use it?

And the x1900XT is 512MB unlike some 7900GT's.


----------



## 34erd

> maybe he will do more then gaming, how do you know... sure it will outperform in games, but your eyes will not see any difference... but you will see the difference when you do some heavy work on your cpu


Not getting into a big arguement, even CPU intensive programs will see almost no improvement with the extra cache.  I'm just saying that $103 extra for 512 kb of extra cache just isnt worth it for the price premium with his budget, and should be put to use in another area of the computer


----------



## Spi1lz

So, should I get the 7900gt or the x1900XT?

There is like a 150 dollar difference, 7900gt being the cheaper of the 2...

(Out of the setup listed so far in this thread, what could take some downgrading on and not lose much performance? Because my budget is tight, and bringing down the cost a little bit would certainly help me out...)


----------



## bigsaucybob

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> So, should I get the 7900gt or the x1900XT?
> 
> There is like a 150 dollar difference, 7900gt being the cheaper of the 2...
> 
> (Out of the setup listed so far in this thread, what could take some downgrading on and not lose much performance? Because my budget is tight, and bringing down the cost a little bit would certainly help me out...)



If your budget is really looking pretty tight, then get the 7900GT and save yourself some cash. You might be able to downgrade on the mobo maybe. The one you have selected is very nice.


----------



## Spi1lz

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> If your budget is really looking pretty tight, then get the 7900GT and save yourself some cash. You might be able to downgrade on the mobo maybe. The one you have selected is very nice.


The mobo I have selected is only 75 bucks... That is nice? (seems cheap, but then again I don't know)


----------



## bigsaucybob

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> The mobo I have selected is only 75 bucks... That is nice? (seems cheap, but then again I don't know)



O My apologies, I read incorrectly. I would personally stick with the 7900GT.


----------



## Spi1lz

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> O My apologies, I read incorrectly. I would personally stick with the 7900GT.


The 7900GT will be as capable as the x1900XT?


----------



## flush01

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> If you think your so smart, then why didnt you use it?
> 
> And the x1900XT is 512MB unlike some 7900GT's.


because i got $150 geforce 6800GS 256mb and it plays EVERY game on high.... in a year when games get more intanse i can pick up another 6800gs for like $80 and put them in dual SLI mode


----------



## flush01

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> The 7900GT will be as capable as the x1900XT?



well x1900XT IS better then 7900GT ... but you will not see any difference AT ALL when playing games, unless you use 3dmax or some designing software which require alot of rendering

im just trying to save u some $


----------



## Spi1lz

flush01 said:
			
		

> well x1900XT IS better then 7900GT ... but you will not see any difference AT ALL when playing games, unless you use 3dmax or some designing software which require alot of rendering
> 
> im just trying to save u some $


Sweet...

what else could I drop down a bit in price but yet keep a pretty similar performance?


----------



## flush01

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> Sweet...
> 
> what else could I drop down a bit in price but yet keep a pretty similar performance?



not much really, thats about it...


----------



## 34erd

The X1900XT _will_ produce noticable difference over the 7900GT, but if it doesnt fit in your budget the 7900GT is a great choice.  Just if you can squeeze it in to your build, the X1900XT is a great card.  If you dont buy the audigy sound card (your motherboards integrated sound is sufficient for most tasks), and get a 4200+, this X1900XT should fit in.  If you have some extra money, consider changing the motherboard to an ASUS A8R-MVP.


----------



## Spi1lz

34erd said:
			
		

> The X1900XT _will_ produce noticable difference over the 7900GT, but if it doesnt fit in your budget the 7900GT is a great choice.  Just if you can squeeze it in to your build, the X1900XT is a great card.  If you dont buy the audigy sound card (your motherboards integrated sound is sufficient for most tasks), and get a 4200+, this X1900XT should fit in.  If you have some extra money, consider changing the motherboard to an ASUS A8R-MVP.


With that...

This is what it comes out to...

(sorry, don't feel like deleting all the jibber jabber between the stuff)


home  > My Shopping Cart
Returns | Privacy | Security
Clear Cart   Move Cart to Wish List   Save Cart   Print Cart  EmailEmail Cart
CD/DVD Burners (RW Drives)
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	NEC 16X DVD±R DVD Burner Black IDE/ATAPI Model ND-3550A - OEM
Model #: ND-3550A BK OEM
Item #: N82E16827152058
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$37.99 	  	$37.99
ATX Computer Cases
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	ASPIRE X-CRUISE -BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail
Model #: X-CRUISE -BK
Item #: N82E16811144151

$10.00 Mail-in Rebate
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$69.00 	  	$69.00
Internal Hard Drives
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM
Model #: WD2500JS
Item #: N82E16822144417
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$89.00 	  	$89.00
Monitors - LCD
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	AG Neovo AGM CW-19 Black 19" 4ms (GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail
Model #: CW-19
Item #: N82E16824163130
** This item is warranted through the product manufacturer only. what's this?
**Dead Pixels Policy: Replacement or Refund for 8 or more dead pixels only. 
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$239.99 	  	$239.99
AMD-compatible Motherboards
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	ASUS A8R-MVP Socket 939 ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 CrossFire ATX AMD CrossFire Motherboard - Retail
Model #: A8R-MVP
Item #: N82E16813131584
** This item is warranted through the product manufacturer only. what's this?
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$98.00 	  	$98.00
Video Cards
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	SAPPHIRE 100149SR Radeon X1900XT 512MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail
Model #: 100149SR
Item #: N82E16814102004

$30.00 Mail-in Rebate
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$450.00 	  	$450.00
Power Supplies
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	Rosewill RP550-2 ATX 2.01 550W Power Supply - Retail
Model #: RP550-2
Item #: N82E16817182017

$15.00 Mail-in Rebate
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$64.99 	  	$64.99
Keyboards
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	Sunbeam Multimedia Green Illuminated EL-KB-09-BKGN Black PS/2 Keyboard - Retail
Model #: EL-KB-09-BKGN
Item #: N82E16823178108
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$17.99 	-$2.00 Instant
  	$15.99
Mouse
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	Sunbeam FireLine Optical Mouse MS-2011-BK-BL Black 3 Buttons 1x Wheel USB Optical Mouse w/Blue Light - Retail
Model #: MS-2011-BK-BL
Item #: N82E16826178003
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$8.99 	-$2.00 Instant
  	$6.99
Memory - System
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	G.SKILL Extreme Series 2GB (2 x 1GB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 500 (PC 4000) Unbuffered Dual Channel Kit System Memory Model F1-4000USU2-2GBHZ - Retail
Model #: F1-4000USU2-2GBHZ
Item #: N82E16820231021
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$192.00 	-$35.00 Instant
  	$157.00
Processors
Qty. 	Product Description 	Unit Price 	Savings 	Total Price

Update
	AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester 1GHz HT Socket 939 Dual Core Processor Model ADA4200BVBOX - Retail
Model #: ADA4200BVBOX
Item #: N82E16819103547
** This item is warranted through the product manufacturer only. what's this?
Remove item from Cart Remove  Save Save  Move To Wish List
	$357.00 	  	$357.00
  	Subtotal: 	$1,585.95
  	What's this? Tax: 	$114.98
Shipping
Zip Code:
GO

*Enter your Zip Code and select a shipping option to determine your shipping cost.
	Shipping: 	$62.72
Redeem Gift Certificates
Claim Code:  
Security Code: Redeem
	Gift Certificates: 	$0.00
Apply Promo Code
Promo Code:  Apply

*This cart qualifies for No Payments for 6 Months with Newegg.com Preferred Account*   Total: 	$1,763.65


----------



## 34erd

Looks good, feel free to change the case to whatever you want.  What happened to your original budget of $1500?  I guess once you subtract the monitor and 30 MIR it comes $1500.


----------



## Jet

flush01, you really aren't being very nice in your manner of approaching things. Acting stuck up really tends to make people not like you. Basically you've just kicked out the rest of the people on this forum and have used flattery to make Spi1lz think that your ideas are right. 

I tend to agree with 34erd, the 512 extra cache isn't worth it. Go with the 1900XT is the deal right now in that price/performance bracket. Of course, if you are looking to save the extra cash and absolutely can't get the X1900XT, than the 7900GT isn't _too_ bad, though in a year it won't perform as well as the X1900XT


----------



## Spi1lz

34erd said:
			
		

> Looks good, feel free to change the case to whatever you want.  What happened to your original budget of $1500?  I guess once you subtract the monitor and 30 MIR it comes $1500.


Heh...

Wanted it to be 1500, but all hell broke loose and it didn't end up being that way...

Rah...


----------



## 34erd

Like Jet said, if you need to save some money the 7900GT is fine.


----------



## Spi1lz

34erd said:
			
		

> Like Jet said, if you need to save some money the 7900GT is fine.


Would it play like doom 3...

BF2... 

High quality?...


----------



## Dr Studly

Jet said:
			
		

> flush01, you really aren't being very nice in your manner of approaching things. Acting stuck up really tends to make people not like you. Basically you've just kicked out the rest of the people on this forum and have used flattery to make Spi1lz think that your ideas are right.
> 
> I tend to agree with 34erd, the 512 extra cache isn't worth it. Go with the 1900XT is the deal right now in that price/performance bracket. Of course, if you are looking to save the extra cash and absolutely can't get the X1900XT, than the 7900GT isn't _too_ bad, though in a year it won't perform as well as the X1900XT


so would you guys a agree with my original stuff?



			
				Encore4More said:
			
		

> heh, man if you want to get something WAY better than that... build it... professional builds are not better (in the case if you built it would tear the computer to shreds, if u get these parts and build)
> if you are nervous about not knowing how to build read this and also the motherboard manual will have picture by picture instructions... and you can't mess anything up by forcing stuff because everything only goes in one way...
> 
> if you want a WAY better machine for the money then get these parts and assemble them:
> 
> 
> Processor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ 2.2GHz w/ 1GHz HT Socket 939 Dual Core Processor - $458
> Motherboard: ASUS A8N5X ATX AMD Motherboard - $75
> RAM: G.SKILL Extreme Series 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR500 - $160
> Video Card: SAPPHIRE Radeon X1800XT 512MB - $320
> Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster Audigy2 ZS - $75
> Harddrive: Western Digital Caviar SE 250GB 3.5" SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive  - $90
> Optical Drive: NEC 16X DVD±R DVD Burner Black - $38
> Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Home With SP2 - $90
> Case:ASPIRE X-CRUISE -BK Black Computer Case With Side Panel Window  (Comes with fans) - $54
> Power Supply: Rosewill RP550-2 550W Power Supply - $50
> Keyboard & Mouse: Logitech Internet Pro Desktop Black Wired Keyboard - $18
> $1458
> 
> (the Ram is DDR500 but it will underclock to DDR400 to work with the mobo...)
> 
> 
> so that computer would be a major beast feast compared to the other one you were thinking of buying





			
				Encore4More said:
			
		

> he is saying get this processor instead
> and then get this video card...



IMO that would be good


----------



## Spi1lz

I have an XP cd... Won't need to buy it again...


----------



## Spi1lz

That is pretty much what I have... With the change in video card and ram... (i think)

Plus the LCD monitor...

Gets me to where I am... around 1700


----------



## flush01

Jet said:
			
		

> flush01, you really aren't being very nice in your manner of approaching things. Acting stuck up really tends to make people not like you. Basically you've just kicked out the rest of the people on this forum and have used flattery to make Spi1lz think that your ideas are right.
> 
> I tend to agree with 34erd, the 512 extra cache isn't worth it. Go with the 1900XT is the deal right now in that price/performance bracket. Of course, if you are looking to save the extra cash and absolutely can't get the X1900XT, than the 7900GT isn't _too_ bad, though in a year it won't perform as well as the X1900XT


i wasnt acting stuck up, 34erd was sticking it to me with his "oh first of all use edit botton" ... like who cares if i posted twice you know what i mean ?

and the guy is on budget, he simply doesnt need that $500 card (all he wants for now is to play doom 3 on high, which $150 card will do).... but whatever, i suggested and it's for him to decide...


----------



## Dr Studly

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> I have an XP cd... Won't need to buy it again...


ok, then what you should do take out the OS from the configuration and get this video card instead...



			
				flush01 said:
			
		

> i wasnt acting stuck up, 34erd was sticking it to me with his "oh first of all use edit botton" ... like who cares if i posted twice you know what i mean ?
> 
> and the guy is on budget, he simply doesnt need that $500 card (all he wants for now is to play doom 3 on high, which $150 card will do).... but whatever, i suggested and it's for him to decide...


hmm... $150 card will do for doom 3... so? every game gets old buddy... 
whats gona happen when he wants a newer game? then he'll be f-ed up with his $150 card...
anyone that like gaming needs a $500... it is just a matter if they can afford it... im not bashing people that can't afford a $500 (i couldn't afford one!) but there is no such thing as having a video card that is to good if your a gamer... so a X850XT could play basically every game that is out now on full graphics... but will it play the games that come out in the next months on full graphics? prolly not... that is why there is no such thing as a card that is to good if you are a gamer... even if he is into Doom 3 at the time... he will want something l8er


----------



## Spi1lz

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...iption=7900gt&srchInDesc=&minPrice=&maxPrice=


What 7900GT should I get?


----------



## Spi1lz

Just out of curiosity...

Is this somewhat decent?

http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/config.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&oc=DXPS400G1&s=dhs


----------



## Dr Studly

get one of these depending on what your budget allows:

if you have no more than $400 left to spend... get this video card:
ATI Radeon X1800XT 512MB - $389 ($339 after mail-in rebate)

if you have no more than $450 left to spend get this video card:*
*SAPPHIRE Radeon X1900XT 512MB - $440

if you have no more than $500 to spend, get this video card:
SAPPHIRE Radeon X1900XTX 512MB - $489

if you are willing to spend extra to get the best gaming card availible:
eVGA Geforce 7900GTX 512MB - $540


and that dell is a somewhat decent machine, but it will have trouble gaming... and is terrible compared to what i configured for you...

Edit: after looking at the dell closely... it sucks compared to what i configured....


----------



## Spi1lz

I am iffy about building my own comp... Heh...

The one I am on now was build by me and my friend... And is horrible...

Blew the stock power supply that came with the case right off the bat... Damn thing has trouble starting up... Takes forever... (literally like 5 mins minimum) Even after a fresh format, the damn thing still sucks... Not to mention it is slow... Really slow... It was fast when I got it, but that went downhill fast...


----------



## bigsaucybob

Encore4More said:
			
		

> get one of these depending on what your budget allows:
> 
> if you have no more than $400 left to spend... get this video card:
> ATI Radeon X1800XT 512MB - $389 ($339 after mail-in rebate)
> 
> if you have no more than $450 left to spend get this video card:*
> *SAPPHIRE Radeon X1900XT 512MB - $440
> 
> if you have no more than $500 to spend, get this video card:
> SAPPHIRE Radeon X1900XTX 512MB - $489
> 
> if you are willing to spend extra to get the best gaming card availible:
> eVGA Geforce 7900GTX 512MB - $540
> 
> 
> and that dell is a somewhat decent machine, but it will have trouble gaming... and is terrible compared to what i configured for you...
> 
> Edit: after looking at the dell closely... it sucks compared to what i configured....



1. I think with your budget you could pull out an X1900XTX. Maybe

2. Yea as Encore said, that dell wont be very good for gaming. The GPU's that you can select are nice, but the Intel Dual Core will hold you back.



> I am iffy about building my own comp... Heh...
> 
> The one I am on now was build by me and my friend... And is horrible...
> 
> Blew the stock power supply that came with the case right off the bat... Damn thing has trouble starting up... Takes forever... (literally like 5 mins minimum) Even after a fresh format, the damn thing still sucks... Not to mention it is slow... Really slow... It was fast when I got it, but that went downhill fast...



Well with the computer some of us have listed out for you, i dont think its gonna be too slow. The PSU's that come with cases are terrible. Thats your friends fault for not knowing that, he obviously didn't come to CF before building his comp.


----------



## Dr Studly

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> I am iffy about building my own comp... Heh...
> 
> The one I am on now was build by me and my friend... And is horrible...
> 
> Blew the stock power supply that came with the case right off the bat... Damn thing has trouble starting up... Takes forever... (literally like 5 mins minimum) Even after a fresh format, the damn thing still sucks... Not to mention it is slow... Really slow... It was fast when I got it, but that went downhill fast...


you won't get that on this machine... your friend just picked some bad parts... it isn't that someone professional building it will make it better... he just picked bad  parts... i beleive most ppl would back me up that the system i configured for you  will serve you well...






			
				bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> he obviously didn't come to CF before building his comp.


----------



## bigsaucybob

Encore4More said:
			
		

> usually when a computer slows down over time tho it has to do with bad maintenence... (no offence)



His friend deserves the criticism, he used a stock PSU.


----------



## Dr Studly

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> His friend deserves the criticism, he used a stock PSU.


danget!! i edited my post to late!


----------



## Spi1lz

Ehhhh, don't I need a PCU fan or something?...

So, this is 100% what is needed for my comp? Nothing more, nothing less?


----------



## Dr Studly

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> Ehhhh, don't I need a PCU fan or something?...
> 
> So, this is 100% what is needed for my comp? Nothing more, nothing less?


PSU fan? nah, it has a fan in it... and yes, this will be all you need (for fans, if you went with the case i showed you, that comes with 2 fans, then the processor comes with a fan and heatsing, and the video card and PSU have their own fan)


----------



## 34erd

PCU, you mean CPU right?  No, you dont need one, the CPU comes with one


----------



## bigsaucybob

If you mean:

PSU fan: The PSU has fans in it, then as said above you case comes with them

CPU fan: As said above you CPU does come with one, but if your interested in using it without a CPU fan. Not a good idea.


----------



## Spi1lz

Yeh... hah... Meant CPU...

Hmmm... I got to check into this vid card stuff...

Not sure on how much I want to spend...


----------



## Dr Studly

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> Yeh... hah... Meant CPU...
> 
> Hmmm... I got to check into this vid card stuff...
> 
> Not sure on how much I want to spend...


yea, but i would def. get one of the ones i pointed out... just get w/e matches your budget the best


----------



## Spi1lz

anyone know of any Newegg coupon codes?


----------



## Spi1lz

In another forum this guy mentioned this...

"the gskill ram is good for overclocking. the X2 4200+ is a peculiar choice.. maybe try to up that to a 4400+ and downgrade the ram to pc3200 with tighter timings.. this way no need to overclock."

should I do that?

EDIT: Doing this costs too much... Just checked... Can I be capable of clocking? And it is better to clock? or get something that times right?


----------



## Dr Studly

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> In another forum this guy mentioned this...
> 
> "the gskill ram is good for overclocking. the X2 4200+ is a peculiar choice.. maybe try to up that to a 4400+ and downgrade the ram to pc3200 with tighter timings.. this way no need to overclock."
> 
> should I do that?


no... that guy really doesn't know what he is talking about.  You can't overclock a 4200+ to a 4400+ because the have the same clock speed... the 4400+ just has a bigger cache which doesn't matter in gaming very much


----------



## 34erd

Like Encore4more said you cant OC a 4200+ to 4400+ speeds, because they run at the same frequesncys.



> EDIT: Doing this costs too much... Just checked... Can I be capable of clocking? And it is better to clock? or get something that times right?


I assume your talking about RAM.  Thats a tough question, but usualy higher frequencys win over lower latencys (timings).  Normaly, your going to need to overclock to take full advantage of your RAM, but all revesion E CPUs (i.e. your CPU) have dividers capable of running DDR500 on a stock CPU if you wish to do so.


----------



## Spi1lz

So this is the final computer you guys have helped me pick out...

If you disaprove with anything... SPEAK NOW or forever hold your peace... 



NEC 16X DVD±R DVD Burner Black IDE/ATAPI Model ND-3550A - OEM  

ASPIRE X-CRUISE -BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Retail  

Western Digital Caviar SE WD2500JS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM  

Acer ET.L5209.005 Black 19" 8ms Widescreen LCD Monitor - Retail  

ASUS A8R-MVP Socket 939 ATI Radeon XPRESS 200 CrossFire ATX AMD CrossFire Motherboard - Retail  

SAPPHIRE 100149SR Radeon X1900XT 512MB GDDR3 PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail  

Rosewill RP550-2 ATX 2.01 550W Power Supply - Retail  

Sunbeam Multimedia Green Illuminated EL-KB-09-BKGN Black PS/2 Keyboard - Retail  

Sunbeam FireLine Optical Mouse MS-2011-BK-BL Black 3 Buttons 1x Wheel USB Optical Mouse w/Blue Light - Retail  

G.SKILL Extreme Series 2GB (2 x 1GB) 184-Pin DDR SDRAM DDR 500 (PC 4000) Unbuffered Dual Channel Kit System Memory Model F1-4000USU2-2GBHZ - Retail  

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ Manchester 1GHz HT Socket 939 Dual Core Processor Model ADA4200BVBOX - Retail


That's it... And would anyone happen to know any Newegg coupon codes?


----------



## Spi1lz

??? anyone?


----------



## Spi1lz

K guys, the order has been places last night...

Will prolly recieve it by Saturday considering we are talking about NEWEGG here... heh

So, I will be posting again with regards to building it... And overclocking...


----------



## Spi1lz

My comp is coming on monday...

BUT...

At school some kid was saying that a 550W power supply wouldn't be capable of handling my computer... (the one mentioned in this thread)...

Is this true?


----------



## 34erd

If you decide to go crossfire, I would go for a PSU with more power (not necasarily watts), but for single card that should be fine.


----------



## 34erd

Should be fine for what you have now, but if you get another card for crossfire, I would get a better PSU.


----------



## Spi1lz

What do you get for having 2 cards?


----------



## BigBrains57

widescreen, it spans 2 monitors, not needed, but it'd be something extra


----------



## AMD gs player

beter performence


----------



## Spi1lz

O... I never thought ya needed 2 cards to do that. Wouldn't there be a way to like split a card? So it can send to 2 monitors without getting 2?


----------



## BigBrains57

yeah, some cards have dual dvi out for 2 monitors


----------



## Spi1lz

If I put windows MCE on my comp, what kind of cable is needed to run it on a regular TV?


----------



## Geoff

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> O... I never thought ya needed 2 cards to do that. Wouldn't there be a way to like split a card? So it can send to 2 monitors without getting 2?


You can have split/cloned on two monitors with practically any video card.  You dont need two video cards for that.


----------



## Spi1lz

(oops repost)


----------



## Spi1lz

Spi1lz said:
			
		

> If I put windows MCE on my comp, what kind of cable is needed to run it on a regular TV?


Anyone know? ...


----------

